# Star Wars Galactic Battlegrounds Problems!



## Rainbowninja999 (Feb 29, 2012)

So I started installing the game and after awhile I had a problem which mad it stop (The install just froze). So I closed out of it and when to re-install it but it said it had already installed it and it wanted in uninstall, so I did that but it didn't uninstall anything! So I went around my PCs directory to find the exact files and I have gotten rid of every single file I can find. But in my computers (Control panel, uninstall a program) it still says that its there, or at least there is a little icon with no logo, and no publisher, but it has the name of the game. And ever time I go through that nothing happens to it! Also whenever I put in the disk it goes through the same uninstall process and it doesn't get rid of that program. I'm stuck uninstalling it forever, what can I do! 

Thanks,


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Use Revo to fully uninstall the game and any temporary files that might have been left behind by the failed installation, then reboot and try the game again.


----------



## Rainbowninja999 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks, I found the rest of the files and got them deleted. But I came across another problem. Upon re-installing it, it said a previous version had already been installed. But there are no files left, 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rainbowninja999 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Star Wars Galactic Battlegrounds*

So the install for the game froze on me and I couldn't re-install it so I manually got rid of all the files. Then I used Revo Uninstaller to get rid of the last of them. but now when I go to download the game, it says that there is a previously installed version and that I need to uninstall it. But there is no uninstall option available. Please help,


----------

